# Poll: What was your first method and when?



## pjk (May 23, 2006)

What was the first method you learned, and when was it? If you have a link, please post. Thanks


----------



## cmhardw (May 23, 2006)

My first method was a positional method I came up with on my own. I gave each edge a number and edge edge a letter. I then memorized which number was in each spot, so UB was the number 5 piece say, UR was the number 11 piece. Same idea for the corners only using letters A-H. I then would use PLL algs to move the pieces around, and would re-memorize the new state of the cube after each alg (I put on the blindfolded after I knew the initial cube state). I then would keep going until I had all the pieces in the right spot. The way I executed this method and re-memorized the cube after each move was quite possibly the worst possible way to solve the cube blindfolded. I averaged about 1 hour to successfully solve the 3x3 blindfolded this way.

I came up with this method in 2003 summer a couple months before the 2003 RWC. At the RWC Dror Vomberg told me about the cycle method and that's when I switched over to the regular stuff.

Chris


----------



## Joël (May 23, 2006)

My first method was based on Richard Carr's BLD document... Very complicated, and my first succesfull solve took over 20 mins.. 

Link: http://www.ws.binghamton.edu/fridrich/Rich...foldRevenge.pdf


----------

